# Невролог предлагает операцию. Помогите советом, стоит ли?



## Tatsy (4 Май 2022)

Всем добрый день. Опишу свою ситуацию. В 2019 году впервые меня вывернула не в ту сторону )) Прострел в спине, и месяц в таком положении, как на фото. Уколы, таблетки, вроде все вернули на круги своя. Ровно год назад, в марте, снова прострел, дикая боль и снова вывернула, вызывали скорую, положили в неврологию. МРТ, КТ, снимки. Показало пару протрузий, остеохондроз, субхондральный склероз тел позвонков. И т.д Выписки и описание во вложении. Делали три блокады, через две недели выписалась, продолжила лечение. И через месяц поясница снова уплыла в сторону, но без боли. И вот на протяжении многих месяцев- с мая до ноября, поясница периодически уплывала, вставала на место, затем сама по себе снова уплывала. Когда искривляется, я начинаю хромать, к ноябрю уже начал болеть левый тазобедренный сустав, так как нагрузка основная на него одного приходилась. Мне всего 35 лет, а я в таком кривом положении проходила полгода (((. Один невролог меня крутил, вертел, намекал, что у меня преждевременное старение, легче мне не стало. Второй невролог, сказала, что без операции я не обойдусь, рано или поздно ее придется сделать, но к тому времени уже возможно будут необратимые последствия для других мест, как тазобедренный сустав, пятка. Вот пару дней назад, снова прострел, боль дикая и снова скрутило, на обезбаливающих уколах сейчас вроде ничего. Но я уже знаю, что это все кратковременно.

  

Снимков к сожалению нету (( Только выписка со стационара


----------



## La murr (4 Май 2022)

@Tatsy, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Tatsy (4 Май 2022)

@La murr, здравствуйте, спасибо ))

Вот вторая страница заключения


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2022)

При обострении такая картина часто встречается и имеет свое название - защитный противоболевой сколиоз. 
И при грыже вправо, такой сколиоз как правило влево. 

Значит надо устранить боль, выпрямиться и затем научиться профилактике новых обострений.

Сколько  длится это обострение?


----------



## Tatsy (5 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сколько  длится это обострение?


Спасибо доктор, за ответ. ))
Дело в том, что такая картина у меня даже без боли. В прошлом году, спина уезжала периодически с мая по ноябрь, это 8 месяцев получается, и искривлялась уже без болей.

Т.е. чуть больше пройду и посижу, к вечеру буду искривлена. В офисе работать стало невозможно, потому что не могу долго сидеть. Начинает болеть, и искривляться. 
Да,верно, искривляет в левую сторону.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2022)

Tatsy написал(а):


> Спасибо доктор, за ответ. ))
> Дело в том, что такая картина у меня даже без боли. В прошлом году, спина уезжала периодически с мая по ноябрь, это 8 месяцев получается, и искривлялась уже без болей.


Так потому и нет, что искривляет.



Tatsy написал(а):


> Т.е. чуть больше пройду и.....к вечеру буду искривлена.


В корсет так же?



Tatsy написал(а):


> В офисе работать стало невозможно, потому что не могу долго сидеть. Начинает болеть, и искривляться.


С подушкой под крестцом и подушкой под поясницей?



Tatsy написал(а):


> Да,верно, искривляет в левую сторону.


От грыжи, она-то направо.


----------



## Tatsy (5 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, в корсете я не ходила... С подушками не сидела. Всю зиму отработала а положении лёжа за компьютером. 
Стоять долго тоже не могу, появляется слабость в ногах, потом начинает спина болеть. В положении лёжа только все ок )) 
Вот сейчас боли уже нет, но чувствую грыжу, и спина искривлена. Сегодня еду снова к неврологу, посмотрим, что скажет.

Я вот не понимаю, грыжа ведь маленькая, и даёт такую реакцию? А что же будет, если она увеличится... Или это место такое не самое удачное для грыжи?))

Невролог думаю сегодня снова будет настаивать на операции. 
Подскажите, по заключению МРТ и симптоматике она показана?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2022)

Tatsy написал(а):


> Невролог думаю сегодня снова будет настаивать на операции.
> Подскажите, по заключению МРТ и симптоматике она показана?


Задайте ему вопрос, а может это миопатия?


----------



## Tatsy (5 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, ого, хорошо, задам этот вопрос))


----------



## Alena777 (5 Май 2022)

@Tatsy, как можно работать в положении лежа?
Похоже, вы себе этим и навредили. Зачем вы так работали?


----------



## Tatsy (5 Май 2022)

@Alena777, так работать я стала с осени и до теперешнего времени. Потому что сидя я работать не могу. Если долго посижу, у меня искривляется позвоночник. В прошлом году не работала лёжа, 8 месяцев ходила с искривлённым позвоночником.


----------



## Anna_Anna (5 Май 2022)

Tatsy написал(а):


> @Alena777, так работать я стала с осени и до теперешнего времени. Потому что сидя я работать не могу. Если долго посижу, у меня искривляется позвоночник. В прошлом году не работала лёжа, 8 месяцев ходила с искривлённым позвоночником.


Аналогичная ситуация была год назад, только искривлена была в правую сторону из-за левосторонней l4-l5 грыжи, в конце даже в лежачем положении сохранялось искривление. Но в отличии от вас не снимался болевой. Сделала операцию 11 месяцев назад. Микродискоектомия. Кстати до операции лет 20 ходила сутулая, спорт частично убирал проблему, но не полностью. После операции сколиоз ушёл сразу, нога согнутая в колене выпрямилась (нога согнута была около месяца). Также сразу ушла сутулость и развернуло плечи, чему я очень сильно удивилась. Лично я столкнулась с вопросами мышц корпуса и левой ноги которую поджимало. Доктор Ступин прав, что есть вопрос по мышцам. Месяцы хождений по докторам после операции мне не дали заключения миопатия. Но поверьте вам нужно проверить мышцы. К чему я это все пишу, операция уберёт только грыжу, вопросы с мышцами она не уберёт, предстоит очень длительная и сложная даже через боль работа с мышцами. Их нужно будет растягивать и разрабатывать, убирать дефициты микроэлементов и воспалительные процессы. Будьте готовы к тенденитам и тендовагинитам, миозитам, спазмам мышц. Лфк будет навсегда, придётся познакомиться с массажными ролами, методиками укрепления мышц без осевой нагрузки, нужно будет искать грамотного массажиста.

Кстати, на момент операции мне тоже было 35 лет.


----------



## Tatsy (5 Май 2022)

@gon4arova_a, спасибо за отклик)) Вам делали операцию по причине искривления? Или были ещё какие либо симптомы? Вот думаю стоит ли дожидаться до более сложных осложнений.


----------



## Anna_Anna (5 Май 2022)

Tatsy написал(а):


> ...Вам делали операцию по причине искривления? Или были ещё какие либо симптомы?


У меня была грыжа более 8 мм и сильный болевой в голени слева. При обследовании на левой внешней стороне голени в нижней трети уже пропала чувствительность, внешняя сторона большого пальца левой ноги также уже начинала неметь периодически. В моём случае на этот сколиоз мало обращали внимание. Но как мне сказали, у меня все ещё была операция по показаниям, не неотложная. Чувствительность в голени не вернулась до сих пор и я уже почти смирилась)) пальцы-чувствительность гуляет.


----------



## Tatsy (5 Май 2022)

@gon4arova_a, ясно, спасибо) Буду сегодня разговаривать с врачом, посмотрим, что скажут.


----------



## Anna_Anna (5 Май 2022)

Tatsy написал(а):


> Вот думаю стоит ли дожидаться до более сложных осложнений.


Но я думаю, мне можно было ещё побороться. Из моего теперешнего опыта, мне нужно было бы расслабить и укрепить мышцы сначала, это помогло бы в любом случае.



Tatsy написал(а):


> ...Буду сегодня разговаривать с врачом, посмотрим, что скажут.


Но на момент операции у меня уже оторвался секвестр. То есть по мрт его ещё не было, а во время операции он уже был.


----------



## Tatsy (5 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Задайте ему вопрос, а может это миопатия?


Задала вопрос, говорит, это только наследственное или с раннего детства. У меня же в роду ни у кого таких проблем нету.
Выявила лёгкий парез левой стопы. В прошлом году не было ((( Нужно переделать МРТ и к нейрохирургу.


----------

